# What type of Rock should I use?



## Kfins (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok so I am just starting up my aquarium. it is a 60g will be African Cichlids, my filter is the CV500UV and my substrate I have chosen to use pool filter sand. And I am painting the back of the aquarium black. So now I just need the rock and plants.
I love the look of the SEIRYU STONE but I am not sure if that will work for African Cichlids and also is there any other type of stone that has a similar look?

I love the look of this tank and would like to do something similar:
http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/9186/p101011214.jpg

I like the mountain style of look. but I do not plan on having live plants, I will do some artificial plants to add some green to the tank. Anyhow I just need some suggestions.

Also can I get stones at a rock store for landscaping? We have a Rock Ranch here and they have TONS of rocks to choose from.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, you can purchase rocks at landscaping or other facilities that sell rock/stone.


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

I only have one place in town with a decent selection of larger rocks. I like the looks of the rocks you are interested in. I was kind of on the hunt for something similar when I found my river rocks. I like the river rocks because they are available in various nice colors.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I love the look of those rocks and the idea of height and jagged peaks in tanks. In my area we have a lot of natural rock laying around and probably more of a selection than the local landscape design has but finding the rock that works the best and looks the best is the time consuming part. I think it will probably be an ongoing part of my hobby. Below is a pic of my first rock work attempt. I did get some mountains but not nearly as high as I wanted them and working in a 55G with only 12 inches of depth is a little limiting too when you start putting in those bigger rocks. I wonder if you can chisel your rocks to the shapes you would like them to be and "craft" them so to speak...???










Good luck and happy rock hunting :dancing:


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Avoid ones with metal veins or sharp edges, that's about the only limitations I can think of if you're going with hard water fish. I like odd shaped rocks of the same color and type myself. 
The landscape yards cater to professionals - it's going to be a little awkward buying just a couple from them, but they'll do it. 
The cichlids will dig up your plants, fake or real, and might "refine" your carefully built mountain! 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

